

Chairman Wheeler Proposes New Rules for Protecting the Open Internet [pdf] - sinak
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2015/db0204/DOC-331869A1.pdf?

======
cel
> No Throttling: broadband providers may not impair or degrade lawful Internet
> traffic on the basis of content, applications, services, or non-harmful
> devices.

Could this put an end to ISPs blocking ports 80 and 25 for home servers?

~~~
wtallis
They'll almost certainly still be able to block open mail relays, but it
sounds like port 80 is about to be set free. Expect carrier-grade NAT to
become even more common in retaliation.

~~~
cheald
> They'll almost certainly still be able to block open mail relays

On what grounds? Open mail relays certainly get abused, but there's nothing
inherently illegal about them or the traffic they serve.

~~~
wtallis
I expect an explicit allowance for this, because that's the easy way out and
there really isn't the political will for anything else.

------
wtallis
I'm really looking forward to getting details on what will constitute
"reasonable network management". If they're given the freedom to explicitly
prioritize VoIP then they get to pick winners and losers when they choose how
to identify and classify flows as being VoIP. Stupid or subjective QoS
shouldn't be included under the reasonable network management banner, but bad
QoS is _so_ popular that I fear the commission may not know better or may not
require ISPs to know better.

~~~
furyg3
I don't find QoS at odds with Net Neutrality. High Netflix usage on an ISP's
network shouldn't kill voice calls or interactive applications.

Deciding what goes into the 'video' 'voice' 'p2p' QoS buckets is (and will
always be) fuzzy... The litmus test is 1) is payment involved? and 2) what are
the offerings of the company who owns the pipes?

You don't get to charge YouTube for higher QoS over Netflix, nor can
'TimeWarner Telepresence' work fine during peak periods but FaceTime and Skype
do not.

~~~
wtallis
> High Netflix usage on an ISP's network shouldn't kill voice calls or
> interactive applications.

Net neutrality violations are not necessary to ensure this. On a network that
does fair queuing/flow queuing, the first application to suffer from
congestion will naturally be the one using the most bandwidth: Netflix, not
VoIP. No explicit and subjective buckets or classification needed.

------
martin1975
>Some data services do not go over the public Internet, and therefore are not
“broadband Internet access” services subject to Title II oversight (VoIP from
a cable system is an example, as is a dedicated heart monitoring service).

Am I missing something here - VoIP isn't part of broadband? I've a VoIP/SIP
provider (Anveo) which I use as a home phone - entirely over broadband.

To what kind of "VoIP not part of broadband" is this referring to?

~~~
wtallis
They're saying that only the internet connection portion of "triple play"
services will be affected. The cable companies that offer landline telephony
over the same coax as the DOCSIS internet service and television are using
VoIP behind the scenes but only exposing POTS to the customer, and they're not
changing anything about that.

